# NamedQuery mit count



## suahiliman (20. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit NamedQueries. Ich habe folgendes Entity Schema. Ein Schule hat mehrere Klassen, aber eine Klasse ist immer genau einer Schule zugeordnet. Die Klasse Schule hat also ein Set von Klassen. Es handelt sich also um eine One-To-Many Beziehung. Das ganze habe ich mittels Hibernate umgesetzt. Jetzt will ich zählen wie viele Klassen eine Schule hat, nur schaff ichs leider nicht. Hier mal, was ich mir bis jetzt überlegt habe:


```
int klassen = ((Long) em.createQuery(
"SELECT count(s.klassen) FROM Schule s where s.name=schule1")
.getSingleResult()).intValue();
```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Mrz 2011)

was funktioniert nicht?
wie ist die Klasse Schule aufgebaut, gibt es ein Attribut klassen? vom welchen Datentyp?


----------



## JimPanse (22. Mrz 2011)

Versuch mal einen join: 

```
"SELECT count(k.id) FROM Schule s join s.klassen k where s.name=schule1"
```


----------

